# Sikth



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fantastic band, first listened to them yesterday..


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

They are much missed. Not great live mind...........


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Idlewillkill said:


> They are much missed. Not great live mind...........


i beg to differ hugely, they were fantastic when i saw them!! the ending of /\ song live blew me away. these are actually one of my favourite bands, nothing would please me more than a sikth reunion. the 2nd album is also amazing.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Played with them when they toured the second record, vocalists seemed uninterested, just muttered around the stage between songs. Still a great band, very influential and much missed. Another Sikth record would be fantastic


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

My mate was good friends with them. Singer is setting up something with the guitarist. Called Minutes or something like that


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Idlewillkill said:


> Played with them when they toured the second record, vocalists seemed uninterested, just muttered around the stage between songs. Still a great band, very influential and much missed. Another Sikth record would be fantastic


ah, perhaps it was the beginning of the end. i saw them touring the first album and they were awesome. i wonder if a facebook campain would work - seems to work for most things!!

i have heard mikee is in another band, not quite as good but still cool. cant remember the name but i saw it on wikipedia!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Last thing I heard of this lot they'd split up. They played with my mates band back in about 2002-2003 and I have to say they were impressed. 

Thing is on their early stuff they had two vocalists but I believe they were left with the guy with dreds. 

I remember picking up one of their albums in HMV, opening up the booklet inside and it was signed by the entire band. Checked on their website and apparently they'd signed the first however many albums. Impressed considering I bought it still wrapped in the shrink wrapping! Must have signed them fresh off the press.


----------

